

Calculate The Efficiency of Your User Interface - ehsanul
http://humanized.com/weblog/2006/07/22/know_when_to_stop_designing_quantitatively/

======
ehsanul
This is another interesting link, a talk by the author of the linked post,
with a similar focus (Don't make me click):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuELwq2ThJE&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuELwq2ThJE&feature=channel_page)

